# is this camera good for Rs 8000?



## himangshu (Jan 9, 2011)

hey guys can you tell me whether the Kodak M575 is a good camera for 8k or should i look at other options?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 9, 2011)

go for Sony >>canon>> Panasonic...


----------



## Tenida (Jan 18, 2011)

Go for Canon powershot A3100 IS


----------

